# How long for a new bike



## Eagone (22 Apr 2014)

Have ordered a Cube kids bike through my local shop for my 7 year - ordered on the 29th March!

Still not arrived (22nd April) - so missed Easter Family Cycling and son is now getting really anxious and I'm getting annoyed.
Thought I would support local business and all that - could have gone to leisure lakes and picked one up the within days!!

Do Cube bikes really take 4 weeks to get delivered and built or is the shop pulling a fast one!

If not here by Saturday going to get my deposit back and head over to LL or Evan's....

*Feeling disappointed!*


----------



## Stu Plows (22 Apr 2014)

Not good  

Personally the service of Leisure Lakes in Daventry I find faultless anyway, though I can understand you wanting to help your local bike shop too. 

Have you called the shop and got their comments? Ask them if they think it is reasonable?


----------



## Peteaud (22 Apr 2014)

Not good, i would phone them and ask about delivery.


----------



## oldfatfool (22 Apr 2014)

swmbo was looking at new cubes at the lbs and was told anything that was not in stock was probably in short supply and to get an order in quick, don't think it was BS as they knew they didn't have anything suitable in stock from the outset.


----------



## Eagone (22 Apr 2014)

Called the shop four or five times, took them 4 times to actually answer my question .... got told 3 times someone will ring back never did.

Learnt my lesson - tried to do the right thing by supporting local business - but treated as if its my fault and nuisance for ringing.
If the service wasn't so poor we'd wait a bit longer but hey ho!

Maybe local but as said previously if not in this weekend - its a trip to LL or Evans and I'll certainly not be using them for anything else again.


----------



## oldfatfool (22 Apr 2014)

If you want a Cube try chain reaction they have a few in stock, thats where swmbo ended up getting hers from.


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2014)

Isla bike would be good for a 7 year old.


----------

